# There are three types of people...



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

INTJ here. I love coffee and certain kinds of teas (English Breakfast, Matcha Green Tea, Oolong). Cocoa is nice but it’s not something I’m terribly enthusiastic about.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

INFJ
Water and soda drinker. Love the smell of coffee, but not really a connoisseur. Hot cocoa > tea, on special occasions.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

ISFP. I drink tea but if it weren't for my acne-prone skin, I'd chug cocoa and fuck up some sprinkles.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Coffee is full of drugs. Tea tastes bad. I am going with hot cocoa, but water is something I drink everyday, not less than 10 times annually like hot chocolate.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Neither, but I like how coffee smells.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

By that pic, I would fall most under coffee drinker if I had to choose: I think tea is overrated, and it has become tied into the images of a hipster and/or "health conscious" person. So yes people can be kinda pompous about their tea-drinking. I remember taking a first-year seminar in biology in college, and my professor said how more than X amount of cups of green tea a day was actually a health risk, I don't remember but it was something about the amount of EGCG. This girl in my class who said she constantly drank bottles of iced green tea kinda freaked out... so that was amusing lol. 

But I drink both.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Lovable (Apr 1, 2017)

*Sometimes I add rainbowsprinkles * - INFJ

- I really don't put sprinkles on but hot chocolate is uhm.. yummy 

I also drink tea, but I haven't learned how to drink coffee, besides I'm very caffeine sensitive so I may never be a coffee drinker.


----------



## CoeurGrenadine (Jun 1, 2017)

I drink coffee when I am super tired, but I'll go with hot cocoa *yum* !
I'm INFP


----------



## Hiraeth (Jan 2, 2015)

INFJ, tea.


----------



## neutral (Jun 4, 2017)

None of them. Probably because I never think to drink anything specifically. Just grab whatever's closest.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I technically like all of them, but cocoa is my favorite. :fall:


----------



## ocean_crow (Oct 25, 2016)

I can't do tea or cocoa... Both are like dipping your toe into a pool. Coffee is a full on cannonball into the deep end. You end up getting wet, either way, but more often than not I need that quick jolt into caffination land.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

*Coffee* takes the _lead!!!_


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

INFP tea - herbal tea so I'm a real snob. 

When I drink coffee, I mix it with hot cocoa and put whipped cream on top.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

I chose coffee because I drink too much tea, and it's nice sometimes.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

Before I chose a healthy lifestyle, coffee was my way to start the day every morning. In the winter months I would switch to hot cocoa.:wink:


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I voted tea and cocoa. I really dislike coffee.


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm addicted to coffee, I need it to stay awake.


----------



## Omg (Apr 3, 2017)

INTP don't like hot drinks


----------

